# Silkie question, earlobe color



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey there, this may be a stupid question but I just noticed my Silkie Roo's earlobes have changed from a beautiful turquoise to a dark color closer to his black feathers. Is this a normal thing as they age? My Polish bantam still has her turquoise ear lobes. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't some deficiency in food, etc....
Thx!


----------

